# Nvidia Drivers Not Working, 3.9.6

## Aviator

I am running 3.9.6 kernel. Trying to switch from nouveau to nvidia. I have tried following these instructions https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers and blacklisting nouveau, and recompiling kernels up the wazoo... any advice would be nice. I'll try to be less snappy in future posts, just really mad about this right now.

----------

## aCOSwt

Which release of the nvidia-drivers are you trying to install ?

Instead of going mad with that, could you just tell us more about the exact problem you experience ?

----------

## Aviator

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Which release of the nvidia-drivers are you trying to install ?

 

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 319.23

      Latest version installed: 319.23

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Instead of going mad with that, could you just tell us more about the exact problem you experience ?

 

My TTY font size (when nouveau is a blacklisted module) is massive, no more than 80x25 over the whole screen... Xorg also doesn't work. Below is my pastebin of what happens when I try (I recorded using `script`)

http://bpaste.net/show/112032/

Also in there are my Xorg logs, shown right after attempting both startx (Gnome) and startxfce4.

I should mention that my twin tuxes are also not showing up at boot. So framebuffer isn't working.

----------

## aCOSwt

From your logs it seems to me that you are missing some minimal xorg.conf :

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier          "Device0"

    Driver                      "nvidia"

    VendorName          "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection
```

And additionally that you might have kept CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA set as part of your kernel config.

----------

## Aviator

I have no idea why, but when I restarted (for the third time), suddenly it all started working again.

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300 GE] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device 060c

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidia
```

Thanks for all the help!

----------

